# Carbon XL



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Just finished building my Carbon XL. This is my first bike with Campagnolo and I like the way it came out. Had some problems with the first set of levers I used but now all is good. I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice bike! I've owned one myself and loved it for its stiffness!



/Os72


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

is the fit dialed in?


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I have only one 20mile ride so far on the frame and have not ridden it, other than in the neighborhood, since I exchanged the levers. I matched up the seat height with my other bikes so it should be good. I had to put a shorter stem on and even then it is about 1 cm longer than my Litespeed. This is my first carbon frame and campy so I will update once I have put on some miles.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice bike. What model year is that carbon frame? Does Bianchi still offer it?

I'm just about finished with my Bianchi FG Lite. I am waiting on a Campy Record rear derailleur and Campy Eurus tubular wheelset, then it will be finished. I should be getting the parts right after Christmas, so I might have it finished before New Years, with the exception of tires. Still have to order those because the spare black and red Tufos that I use on my Cristallo just aren't going to work on this bike.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

KM1.8T said:


> I have only one 20mile ride so far on the frame and have not ridden it, other than in the neighborhood, since I exchanged the levers. I matched up the seat height with my other bikes so it should be good. I had to put a shorter stem on and even then it is about 1 cm longer than my Litespeed. This is my first carbon frame and campy so I will update once I have put on some miles.




I hope it's not too small


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

It is definitly not to small and measures much like my other 55cm. I bought the bike from a friend that put very few miles on the frame and he was 5'10" and I about 5'8" and I think it fits fine. As I said, the top tube is longer than my other bike so I went from a 120 stem to a 110. 
The frame is a 2005 model and was replaced by the 928.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

After I posted the above, I went and did some research, and it was indeed replaced by the 928.

My FG Lite is a 53 and I am 5' 9". It's geometry is close to my 50cm sloping Colnagos, so I am pretty sure that it is going to fit me just fine. So, a 55 should fit you just fine, and if anything, would be too big if anything.


----------

